# I am finally getting a German Shepherd puppy! Question on neck size



## BrunosMom (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi all… I have wanted a Shepherd for years and finally out of the blue we decided to get one! I pick her up at the end of May. 

So a very brief question since I cannot see my puppy until I pick her up (long story about my breeder lending her dog out, the other breeder having a heart attack, so my breeder is taking the dogs… they are in another province so I can’t visit my puppy) How big of a collar do I need? I am horrible with collars… I have a 45 lb dog and somehow I always buy him 100lb dog collars LOL.

I think that’s all I need to know. I have books, articles, talked to my trainers, will be getting all the supplies, I am very prepared… but for the life of me I can’t find out how big the neck of an 8-9 week old GSD is lol.

Thanks!


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

LOL. I would buy a martingale collar in a small/medium size so that you have SOMETHING to put on her when she arrives and then go to a petstore to pick up something that fits better. You can always ask the breeder her weight and neck size before you go pick her up.


----------



## BrunosMom (Mar 19, 2010)

Lol there we go! That sounds so simple I almost feel silly for asking LOL. Thanks so much... I have not had a puppy in over 15 years so I feel a little stressed and want to make sure I am fully prepared.

Again, thanks so much!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

You could also use a leash (6ft leashes are my favorite) as a slip collar for the ride home, then go to the store to get one that fits properly so you don't have to guess in the first place. 

And congrats on getting a GSD! They're my favorite breed, by far, and I'm loving mine. I can't wait to hear more about him/her and see pictures!


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

It really depends- I've had 8 week GSDs that weighed 10lbs and some that were double that. Adjustable is the key!


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

I bought 2 collars in different sizes since I didn't know how big I would need. I returned the one that was the wrong size. I figured I would be back at the store for more supplies anyway--so a return wouldn't be too hard.


----------

